# Sony BDP S570 player



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

I own a pair of Sony BDP S570s that I bought to use as disc players. I have ATT as my ISP and after complaining about connect speed, they came out and got me up to about 4.5MB. I thought that I now might try subscribing to Netflix . Upon reading reviews , some rather dated, I noted that there seem to be a problem with the BDP 570 streaming movies via Netflix. Is this still an issue with this player or has it been resolved?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am not entirely sure, but I believe there has been a Firmware Update that rectifies this issue. I have not used a Sony BDP aside from the PS3 so I am certainly not an expert on Sony's BDP's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Sony seems to have addressed the issue and the latest firmware was released in Dec. of 2010 here's is what it's suppose to do.

This utility upgrades the Blu-ray Disc player firmware to version M04.R.735 and provides the following benefits: *Improvements over firmware version M04.R.708:*


Resolves an uncommon issue where the xross media bar™ language may switch to English after the Blu-ray Disc player starts up.
Improves BD-ROM playability.
 *Benefits provided by previous upgrades and included in version M04.R.735:*


Improves HDMI™ connectivity
Improves compatibility to enhance interactivity with some BD-ROMs.
Adds support for 3D content
Adds support for DLNA® content
Improves router connectivity
Resolves an issue where video streamed over the Internet may be displayed at SD (Standard Definition) instead of HD (High Definition) even when using a high speed Internet connection (10 Mbps or more) and watching video that is provided in HD.
*Enhanced Gracenote® Entertainment database browser features:*
Adds new features such Related Information Browse and Contents Search to improve your Blu-ray Disc™ movie database.
*Enhanced photo slideshow:*
Adds new visual effects and music to add to your photos when they are displayed on a TV.
*Improved Compatibility:*
Adds compatibility with DTS® Neo:6® to convert the audio into 5.1 or 6.1 channel format.
Source: Sony


----------



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks a million for your speedy replies. I was starting to question my purchase. I had figured that if folks found the PS3 to be an adequate blu-ray player then the stand alone might be OK. Since I am finally running at a higher INTERNET connect speed, I think that I will try and take advantage of the players capabilities. Thanks again.


----------



## jtcustoms (Feb 10, 2011)

very good player!!


----------



## gajenn (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the same player but am considering upgrading to a oppo93 or a stand alone dvd player for audio-music playback as I've just spent a lot on a new 5.1 system.


----------



## gdh (Feb 26, 2011)

I bought the S570 to go along with UMC-1 this past January. I also live in Canada so that there is no Netflix via the blueray players yet. My son has a PS3 and Netflix plays fine. The big issue I am having with the S570 is lipsync. I am using this with the Emotiva UMC-1 (latest firmware) and a Sony Bravia LED. I never had lipsync issues before with my Pioneer DVD, but maybe it is an hdmi issue as I used analogue outs. This week there was another firmware update for the S570.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

gajenn said:


> I have the same player but am considering upgrading to a oppo93 or a stand alone dvd player for audio-music playback as I've just spent a lot on a new 5.1 system.


The Sony players are good but if you are looking for a true universal player then Oppo ticks all the right boxes, my new Oppo should be here sometime this week and I cannot wait to get my hands on it, will probably sell my BDP83 as I certainly do not need 2 players, so if you cannot stretch the full rrp for the 93 then you may be able to pick up an 83 for a bargain price :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Ali,
Glad the Sony is working out well for you. Definitely an excellent value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

